# Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

Pressemeldung







*Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!​*
Holzwickede. 
„Stay united on the banks!”, unter diesem Motto hat Robin Illner den Veranstalter der Carp and Cat Expo – Marcus Sippel-May – kontaktiert und ein Projekt initiiert, das Kindern mit Handicap die Möglichkeit geben wird, in der Natur Erfahrungen zu sammeln und Teamgeist zu entwickeln. 

Das Team um die Carp and Cat Expo hat einen Pullover gestiftet. Illner hat alle bekannten Größen des Karpfen– und Wallerangelns angesprochen und um Unterschriften gebeten. 

Die soziale Aktion kam nicht nur bei den Szenegrößen hervorragend an, sondern auch bei vielen Anglern in den sozialen Netzwerken. Über eBay wurde der Pullover versteigert. Das Black Cat Supporter Team Austria hat nach 10 Tagen den Zuschlag bekommen. Satte 421€ wurden als höchstes Gebot abgegeben. Dabei hat das österreichische Wallerteam sogar noch auf den Pullover, der ein Unikat ist, verzichtet und auch diesen den Kids gespendet! 

Marcus Sippel-May hat als Veranstalter der Carp and Cat Expo nochmals 200€ on Top draufgelegt, so dass unter dem Strich 621€ standen, die einem guten Zweck zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 45€ eBay-Gebühren wurden von Illner bezahlt, so dass das Geld an die Stiftung Eben Ezer geht, bei dem eine der Szenegrößen als Pädagoge arbeitet. Mark Bergmann von den Carpkillers betreut Projekte in der Natur für Kinder und Jugendliche. 

Robin Illner dazu: 
„Ich möchte jedem einzelnen herzlichen danken, der dieses Projekt mit seinem Herzen unterstützt hat. Ganz besonderen Dank geht an die Spender aus Österreich! Mit diesem Projekt haben wir als Angler gezeigt, dass wir nicht nur für die Natur, sondern auch für soziale Projekte Verantwortung übernehmen, weltoffen sind und kosmopolitisch handeln“.

Ein Video mit Robin Illner, Mark Bergmann und Marcus Sippel-May findet ihr hier: 

[youtube1]sj-GQgafRK8[/youtube1]

https://youtu.be/sj-GQgafRK8


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Kinder + Angeln = Genau Richtig! 
Schöne Aktion!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Absolut!!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Super Aktion! #6


----------



## racoon (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

45 Euro Aufwand für eine Spende(nquittung) von 621 Euro aus fremden Geldern und für eine tolle Propaganda in den Fachmedien. Der Mann versteht sein Geschäft:g

Hätte aber auch mal mit den Kids (wovon ihn sicherlich manche als Vorbild ansehen)  angeln gehen können - *DAS* wäre lobenswert.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Und dieses Posting ist dir echt nicht |peinlich  ?


----------



## racoon (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Nö. Ich sage ja, wenn er mit den Jungs oder Mädels ne Runde angeln gegangen wäre oder einige persönlich getroffen hätte - dann würde ich den Hut vor ihm ziehen. Da hätte er etwas bewirkt. Aber einer Stiftung, deren Vermögen in die hundert Mio Euro geht - deren Jahresumsatz vermutlich auch mehrere Mio Euro beträgt eine Spende aus fremden Geldern zukommen zu lassen und sich dann auch noch medienwirksam zu präsentieren - das hat für mich dann doch ein Geschmäckle.
Dann lieber das Geld im Stillen und ohne großen TamTam an einen örtlichen Verein für körperlich / geistig Behinderte zukommen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Ich finds gut - besser was für Kids tun als für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU und PETA:
Steht Anglern besser zu Gesicht...

Und wenn sich Angler, die Messe, Teams etc. da öffentlich positiv darstellen - umso besser..

Klappern gehört zum Handwerk, und es wird NIEMAND gehindert, selber was zu machen und zu promoten.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Das Geld geht an die Stiftung Eben-Ezer in der sich Mark Bergmann schon lange engagiert. Er machte dort z.B. bereits ein Erlebnispädagogisches Angelcamp 

Weitere Aktivitäten sind z.B. auch hier ausführlich beschrieben:
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_herfor...01343_Angeln-fuer-mehr-Selbstbewusstsein.html

Es kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen und dann entscheiden wie man dazu steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

danke Franz!


----------



## racoon (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klappern gehört zum Handwerk....



Genau DAS ist meine ursprüngliche Aussage 



racoon schrieb:


> 45 Euro Aufwand für eine Spende(nquittung) von 621 Euro aus fremden Geldern und für eine tolle Propaganda in den Fachmedien. Der Mann versteht sein Geschäft:g
> 
> Hätte aber auch mal mit den Kids (wovon ihn sicherlich manche als Vorbild ansehen)  angeln gehen können - *DAS* wäre lobenswert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Klasse Werbung für Angler und Angeln - danke Franz für Info!
Kann jeder selber nun lesen und sich ein Urteil bilden, danke dafür.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Geld geht an die Stiftung Eben-Ezer in der sich Mark Bergmann schon lange engagiert. Er machte dort z.B. bereits ein Erlebnispädagogisches Angelcamp
> 
> Weitere Aktivitäten sind z.B. auch hier ausführlich beschrieben:
> http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_herfor...01343_Angeln-fuer-mehr-Selbstbewusstsein.html
> ...


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*



racoon schrieb:


> Hätte aber auch mal mit den Kids (wovon ihn sicherlich manche als Vorbild ansehen)  angeln gehen können - *DAS* wäre lobenswert.



Kann er ja noch machen.

Ist das alte Prolem:
"Tue Gutes und sprich (nicht) darüber."
Sprichst`e drüber, heißt es: "Ist ja nur Marketing!"
Sprichst`e nicht drüber, kriegt`s keiner mit.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*



racoon schrieb:


> 45 Euro Aufwand für eine Spende(nquittung) von 621 Euro



Man muss nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen. Nicht jeder hinterzieht per se Steuern


----------



## racoon (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen. Nicht jeder hinterzieht per se Steuern



Wo bitte wäre da eine Hinterziehung?


----------



## bigfishbremen (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!*

Gute Aktion.

 Aber stelle sich mal einer vor nur 1\5 aller deutschen Angler würde 5 euronen weniger für überflüssigen Tacklekramms ausgeben und das einem solchen, ich nenne es mal Verein,
 Spenden....

 Was man solchen Kindern ermöglichen könnte...


 Und ob der Illner das nun aus Marketinggründen macht oder nicht ist doch völlig wurscht. 
 Am Ende kommt das Geld da an wo es gebraucht wird und in meiner subjektiven Betrachtung auch sinnvoll ist....


----------

